# Anderson Silva Sparring a Pro Boxer at Wild Card Gym (Video)



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

**Update* Anderson Silva Sparring a Pro Boxer at Wild Card Gym (Video)*

Anderson Silva training with Freddie Roach (Video)

Saw this in the morning Anderson actually has potential and held his own.... that Pro was going pretty hard though and gassed out while Anderson was pretty fresh.


Update
here is video of the PRO Boxer that Anderson sparred with at wild card, he is in the RED Trunks


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow he didnt do too bad, i guess hes really serious about ditching MMA for boxing at some point


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

Jamal said:


> Wow he didnt do too bad, i guess hes really serious about ditching MMA for boxing at some point


ya I was shocked too, but Anderson has some balls though cause on his first day of training with roach he went straight into sparring.

He still gets hit a lot but his movement is great and he has good stamina that pro got gassed out and was swinging hard in frustration.

Anderson's at least we know can take a good shot he took heavy shots but didn't get wobbled. Arlovski on the other hand got dropped by a jab in sparring.


----------



## bileye (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey guys, This was in 2006 though so my guess is he'd be alot better now.

His pro boxing fight which was in 2005 is worth looking at to. 

http://video.google.co.uk/videosear...mb=1&aq=f#q=anderson+silva+boxing&hl=en&emb=1


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Long video, but from what I've seen so far Anderson looks pretty comfortable in there. I'd like to see him in an actual match before I make any decisions about his boxing, though. But Anderson must be pretty confident to challenge Roy.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Silva is a beast. I really want to see him fight someone in boxing and then just come back.


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

6toes said:


> Long video, but from what I've seen so far Anderson looks pretty comfortable in there. I'd like to see him in an actual match before I make any decisions about his boxing, though. But Anderson must be pretty confident to challenge Roy.


I think he needs more training to work out his flaws with roach. But Anderson Silva is one of those Naturals who can pick up things and learn them from watching. I was impressed cause Anderson never had any real formal boxing training most of his training came from him watching Ali and Jones jr box.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

DeanoMeano said:


> I think he needs more training to work out his flaws with roach. But Anderson Silva is one of those Naturals who can pick up things and learn them from watching. I was impressed cause Anderson never had any real formal boxing training most of his training came from him watching Ali and Jones jr box.


It's kind of scary but I feel like if Anderson gets the proper training (which he will with Roach) he could be just as good a boxer as he is a mixed martial artist. If this video is from 2006 then I it's probably not a stretch to say that hes most likely improved drastically from this point. With that said though, I think it's a bit of a stretch to think that at this point Anderson would be ready for Roy. I'd still love to see the fight though, then perhaps a rematch in the octagon? :thumb02:


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Other than his great head movement that makes him so hard to hit, not really impressed with his boxing (I realize it's from a few years ago). That convinces me he should stay away from Roy Jones unless he has insomnia and really needs a nap. And Mayweather? Yikes!


----------



## Quinton Jackson (Nov 8, 2008)

Was Anderson Silva wearing a weighted belt?


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

I am not sure if Roach would be a good trainer for Anderson he gets owned by some little kids here lol. That is the downside cause most MMA guys who have trained with Roach lose their upcoming fights.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Anderson Silva fought his first boxing fight in 1998 and his first mma fight in 2000. So he was originally a boxer. So he should be able to box tons better. He is 1 - 1 in Boxing.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Why is it that the level of striking in MMA is so much lower than in boxing?


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Why is it that the level of striking in MMA is so much lower than in boxing?


Because an MMA fighter is a jack of all trades, as opposed to specializing in just one thing (i.e.striking). The average MMA fighter has just mediocre striking abilities and would definitely get destroyed against pro boxers in a boxing match.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Why is it that the level of striking in MMA is so much lower than in boxing?



Well some of it has to do with skill, but most of it comes from specialization. When training for MMA you train MMA, not solely striking. Also boxing stance is different because you don't have to worry about the takedown. So you have more grounding and balance to land tough shots. Also angles. You can bob and weave without worrying about kicks to the head and takedowns. You can also punch in diffferent angles which in a normal MMA will leave you vunerable.

It's not so much that boxers are "on a different" level, more so the rules, specialized training, different techniques(boxing angles, bob and weave etc), and also knowing that your opponents will only use their hands, unlike MMA when you don't know if you opponent will throw a kick, shoot for a takedown, clinch you, dirty box you etc.

Training for MMA striking and training for boxing are different. Just like training for pro/semi-pro basketball and training for a streetball 3 on 3 tourny are different, though both are technically basketball they incorporate different strategies.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Silva would have done much better if they used mma gloves.


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

Uchaaa said:


> Silva would have done much better if they used mma gloves.


he will need to get adjusted to those bigger heavier gloves that is for sure, he looked kinda slow but he has the potential.

One thing for sure is Anderson Silva is brave, I would be tense going into a different sport like that...the guy just went in sorta like some kinda ritual or initiation and went in with a pro. I heard that is how Freddie Roach likes to weed out the guys who roach feels worthy of spending his time on training.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Anderson looked really good. The head movement looked slick and it looks like he was hitting the other guy a lot harder than he was getting hit (not to mention it looked to me like the boxer had a pretty noticeable size advantage).

Anyone know who the pro boxer was?

Also, DeanoMeano gets rep for this one.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

These have been posted by other people before, but people interested in the Roach vid would likely be interested in seeing these too, if they haven't yet.







This one is a little old, and his opponent sucks, but still, you see Anderson showing a lot of potential boxing skill.


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

Soakked said:


> Well some of it has to do with skill, but most of it comes from specialization. When training for MMA you train MMA, not solely striking. Also boxing stance is different because you don't have to worry about the takedown. So you have more grounding and balance to land tough shots. Also angles. You can bob and weave without worrying about kicks to the head and takedowns. You can also punch in diffferent angles which in a normal MMA will leave you vunerable.
> 
> It's not so much that boxers are "on a different" level, more so the rules, specialized training, different techniques(boxing angles, bob and weave etc), and also knowing that your opponents will only use their hands, unlike MMA when you don't know if you opponent will throw a kick, shoot for a takedown, clinch you, dirty box you etc.
> 
> Training for MMA striking and training for boxing are different. Just like training for pro/semi-pro basketball and training for a streetball 3 on 3 tourny are different, though both are technically basketball they incorporate different strategies.


I agree 100%. Boxers are not better at striking, they are better at boxing. Most boxers would not be effective strikers in MMA because defending takedowns, throws, kicks (especially leg kicks) and/or knees from clinch would make it difficult to employ their boxing skills.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Why is it that the level of striking in MMA is so much lower than in boxing?


I don't accept the premise here.

Of course, all of the reasons that have been cited are reasons why the level of *boxing* is lower in MMA.

On the other hand, you have boxers, who are not *strikers* (they're boxers), throwing hands in boxing matches. Is there talent for boxing better? Are their hands better? Sure.

But boxers don't strike in the clinch. They don't throw kicks. They don't defend their legs.

In that sense, boxers are much worse strikers than the fighters in MMA.

K-1 produces the best *strikers*. I think that's worth saying. Guys like Hoost, Bojanksy, Aerts and so on would destroy boxers when it comes to actual striking, because they understand kicks and knees, as well as effective use of the hands.

Not only are boxers ill-equipped for MMA, where they have to think about takedowns, submissions and the clinch. They're ill equipped for full-contact, no strikes barred kickboxing (and, frankly, kickboxing in general).

They might be more at home when they don't have to worry about defending takedowns, but if we put Klitchko in with Bojanski, I know where I'd put my money, and it wouldn't be on the white guy.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Everyone seems to mention roache as some standard barrier in boxing coaches but he is somewhat overrated


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry my friend, that was oldschool Roy Jones! Look at what happened to newschool Jones.........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnr0HpwqvFM


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Roy from his prime would make Silva look very, very bad. Roy from today, would probably still make him look pretty bad. Silva should wait until jones jr. goes all shaky on us before he tries to best him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man it was great to see those old highlights for RJJ. He was a beast indeed! I think Silva has a chance. The man to give RJJ problems was Antonio Tarver and Silva has a very similar build and also fights as a south paw. I'd put my money on Silva just cuz I know he'll be major under dog. Silva is used to MMA gloves so he should be able to take quite a bit of punishment if necessary. It'll be a fun fight to watch though!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh wow, that RJJ prime highlight... I'm blown away.


Those hooks are so fast and accurate. I haven't seen good slowmotion shots like that since Fedor v CroCop. I have a lot of worries about Silva.


Silva dominates MMA

RJJ dominates Silva

MMA math self-destructs? 


Really though, on the street or the cage or the mat Silva destroys RJJ, in the ring... well, I don't think Silva is ready.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Oh wow, that RJJ prime highlight... I'm blown away.
> 
> 
> Those hooks are so fast and accurate. I haven't seen good slowmotion shots like that since Fedor v CroCop. I have a lot of worries about Silva.
> ...



I agree. I'm a HUGE old school RJJ fan, but even in his prime I think Silva wins in any non-solely-boxing fight. An exceptional one dimensional fighter, most of time loses to a multi-dimensional good fighter. As a boxing match like many have said, RJJ takes it hands down. A prime RJJ would murder him in a boxing setting, in any other setting Silva wins.



Amun said:


> I'm telling ya... I'm not sure how many of you are familiar with Roy, but watch his pre 2003 fight videos up until the point where he was 49-0 (1 if you count his DQ) and went virtually a decade without losing a single round. This guy was a walking highlight reel.


Dude was insane. Untouchable at one point.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Amun said:


> I'm telling ya... I'm not sure how many of you are familiar with Roy, but watch his pre 2003 fight videos up until the point where he was 49-0 (1 if you count his DQ) and went virtually a decade without losing a single round. This guy was a walking highlight reel.



We'll see how fast Silva learns, he's a natural and definitely as athletic or more than RJJ. He has a longer reach and is very fast and elusive. I'm hoping he learns quick and RJJ declines a little.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> We'll see how fast Silva learns, he's a natural and definitely as athletic or more than RJJ. He has a longer reach and is very fast and elusive. I'm hoping he learns quick and RJJ declines a little.


Thats tough to say, RJJ is one of the most athletic, naturally gifted boxers ever. Yeah Silva is supremely gifted as well but RJJ is up there as far as boxing talent goes.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The more I watch tape of old Jones the more I see the influence of his style on Anderson. The way he uses his hooks, the way he moves his chest, the way he dances in pursuit of opponents and mocks them, it's a lot like what Anderson tries to do.

That said, Roy's boxing, when he was in his prime, is much better than Anderson's.

I'd love to see this fight in K-1, but if it happens in boxing, I'll watch. Both fighters are so phenomenal it'd definitely be fun.


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

bileye said:


> Hey guys, This was in 2006 though so my guess is he'd be alot better now.
> 
> His pro boxing fight which was in 2005 is worth looking at to.
> 
> http://video.google.co.uk/videosear...mb=1&aq=f#q=anderson+silva+boxing&hl=en&emb=1


Anderson has a excellent chin that is for sure, also his Cardio is insane usually most mma guys when they spar boxing are the ones to gas out but this time Anderson made that boxer gas out. I think Anderson would do a whole lot better than Arlovski in Boxing, Arlovski has amazing combos and hands but he has a glass chin and horrible defense, Anderson can fight off the back foot.

Maybe Anderson can be like Bernard Hopkins? who is 44 years old but still dominant in boxing.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

One thing I've always thought is you can attack Silva's boxing record, but the thing is, it's not really warranted. Silva's well into his 30's and there's no time to sculpt a boxing a career the way they do it. He seems to be approaching it as MMA matchmaking works. That is, throwing himself into the deep end and not being afraid to take risks on his record right away. That's the only way he'll get any where in the boxing world right now, and it truly is a new test for him.

Kudos.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Just watched RJJ's last fight. He's still very fast and throws his nasty combos/hooks at a ridiculous speed. He'd make Anderson look slow in a boxing ring.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

DeanoMeano said:


> Anderson has a excellent chin that is for sure, also his Cardio is insane usually most mma guys when they spar boxing are the ones to gas out but this time Anderson made that boxer gas out. I think Anderson would do a whole lot better than Arlovski in Boxing, Arlovski has amazing combos and hands but he has a glass chin and horrible defense, Anderson can fight off the back foot.
> 
> Maybe Anderson can be like Bernard Hopkins? who is 44 years old but still dominant in boxing.


I like this comparison as "The Executioner" is one of my favorites. Him and Randy should form a team. That's crazy to be competing at that level still...


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

I have to say his boxing isn't that great in this vid. He keeps busy and throws a lot of jabs but alot of them jabs are wasted which can use alot of energy if you're not careful. He boxes like some-one who's been doin Muay thai/MMA for a long time (Which is the case). Hopefully as this was a few years ago, he's improved since. It's the way I box (when I spar muay thai) and I can't really box at all, I snap the jab out as a distraction more than anything, to try and create an opening for a kick.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

IronMan said:


> I don't accept the premise here.
> 
> Of course, all of the reasons that have been cited are reasons why the level of *boxing* is lower in MMA.
> 
> ...


Great post.


----------



## PimpSasquatch (Jul 23, 2009)

DeanoMeano said:


> I am not sure if Roach would be a good trainer for Anderson he gets owned by some little kids here lol. That is the downside cause most MMA guys who have trained with Roach lose their upcoming fights.


nah man, its a joke those are little kids plus hes got parkinsons. he isnt a boxer hes a trainer and a genius one at that, he had arlovski beating fedor in the 1st round and i think it could've happened if arlovski didnt get carried away and throw that stupid knee, anderson is in good hands with freddie.


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

Amun said:


> Jones looked very much like his old self in his last fight. The only way Silva beats him is if he's in a box.
> 
> Jones Lacy highlights: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAb6nkvYgOk


wow jones looked pretty good in there, but I remember someone saying roy doesn't wanna hurt people anymore. Roy said something like he didn't wanna hurt his opponent and just win a decision because he saw what happen to gerald mclelan

Roy could of remain undefeated but the roy of now he hurts guys but never finishes them, when he hurts them bad he pulls back and dances.

He no longer has the killer instinct because he is afraid he might ruin someone.

This is why I give Silva a bigger chance...Silva has the Chin advantage over jones jr.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Silva would get dominated unless he waits a few years and dedicates himself fully to boxing. It'd be like Payton Manning going to play Rugby in Australia. Sure both sports have similarities, but that doesn't mean he wouldn't get destroyed.


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

PimpSasquatch said:


> nah man, its a joke those are little kids plus hes got parkinsons. he isnt a boxer hes a trainer and a genius one at that, he had arlovski beating fedor in the 1st round and i think it could've happened if arlovski didnt get carried away and throw that stupid knee, anderson is in good hands with freddie.


I found a pic of roach when he was a kid lol


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

damn video was taken down


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> We'll see how fast Silva learns, he's a natural and definitely as athletic or more than RJJ. He has a longer reach and is very fast and elusive. I'm hoping he learns quick and RJJ declines a little.


Rjj will not knock out Silva, If he hurts anderson he will back off. This is how Roy fights now he could of finished tito trinidad he dropped him and wobbled him but backed off and did a dance instead.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

DeanoMeano said:


> Rjj will not knock out Silva, If he hurts anderson he will back off. This is how Roy fights now he could of finished tito trinidad he dropped him and wobbled him but backed off and did a dance instead.


I wish fighters in the UFC would do this. (Other than Anderson XD)


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

There is definitely something about that WIldcard Gym when you walk up the stairs and go in there. Your inspired to fight like an animal and nothing is better after a hard workout than the porno mags in the mens bathroom to jack off to.


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> I wish fighters in the UFC would do this. (Other than Anderson XD)


so you want fighters to showboat more?


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

DeanoMeano said:


> so you want fighters to showboat more?


In a way, yes. 

More drama, more hype, more wwesque.

Remember the attention Sugger Rushad got for touching his dick and blowing kisses to Forrest?

Or how Brock rode Herring like a horse?

;-)


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

I believe the video is from 2008 not 2006 as previously mention.



kano666 said:


> I agree 100%. Boxers are not better at striking, they are better at boxing. Most boxers would not be effective strikers in MMA because defending takedowns, throws, kicks (especially leg kicks) and/or knees from clinch would make it difficult to employ their boxing skills.


An amazing boxer would be an amazing striker in mma. Just because you get taken down doesn't mean you're not a great striker. The same way Bj is consider a great or very good striker because of his boxing even tho he's no where near a world class boxer in skills or ability. Of course a boxer should learn to throw/defend knees, kicks, takedowns(shoot/grapple) if they're going to fight MMA.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

this boxing vs mma debate is nice ....but did anyone actually watch this video?

8:55 anderson ate some HARD uppercuts and a straight to the face that knocked his head back. and he wanted more. that made me sick a little


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

ok now Anderson Silva does not look impressive anymore the guy he sparred was actually very sorry this is the guy he sparred Andrae is his name and he is in the RED trunks, they leaves himself open and loads up on his punches so his face is exposed.


----------

